# Momo vs CJ7



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

My dad got this little walking plush dog from Hong Kong. It's called CJ7 from the movie CJ7. I loved that movie so he got the toy for me. Yes, I am 27, but my parents still think I am 7.

Well....Momo doesn't seem to like CJ7 as much as I do. He barks at it all the time hehe. He keeps running to it and backing off too. I uploaded a video to my blog.... check it out  
http://happycloudmoments.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

How cute!
He's probably thinking what the $&@# is that???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I didn't see the video? Maybe I am blind...

Dora's second favorite toy in the world is her little barking dogs. They last about 6 months as she rams into them when she gets excited and we actually turn them on. She also has developed the habit of throwing them into the air. Dash wants nothing to do with them though! Not sure if it is the toy or if it is because Dora runs into him too.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So cute. What we won't do to drive our little ones nuts.

Amanda it reminds me of the video you posted with Dasher and the remote controlled thing you tormented him with....what was it? Dora wasn't scared but Dasher just barked at it and hid behind Dora.

Sheesh I need one of those things. I just play hide and seek with Gitter. I just love listening to the sound of him running up and down and into different rooms looking for me. He won't chase balls or toys so I guess I'm IT!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Hedy, that sounds too cute! I'd love to see my dogs play hide and seek. 

That clip is too funny! I'm sure Momo is not happy that mommy has another baby in the house. ound: Hey, those things are creepy even to me, so imagine to a dog!! :suspicious: LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

That was cute!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Momo is so cute. He is a little fluffball
Gina


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Cute video. Momo is adorable.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

too funny!! i luv CJ7!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Get him Momo!!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I didn't see the video? Maybe I am blind...
> 
> Dora's second favorite toy in the world is her little barking dogs. They last about 6 months as she rams into them when she gets excited and we actually turn them on. She also has developed the habit of throwing them into the air. Dash wants nothing to do with them though! Not sure if it is the toy or if it is because Dora runs into him too.


it's underneath the picture of the green dog 

Momo actually loves throwing his toys into the air u can see the dust-free streaks on my tv when he flings the plushes high enough to hit it....i pretend he's helping me clean 

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.... my dad actually loves to torment him with a little remote control car...he got it just for Momo. We used to use it to deter him from going to places we don't want him to go. But, he got used to the car and started attacking it. He's funny. :biggrin1:


----------

